

Twifficiency & It’s Accidental 15 minutes of Fame (When shit goes viral) - dotBen
http://snarah.wordpress.com/2010/08/17/twifficiency-its-accidental-15-minutes-of-fame/

======
barrydahlberg
_My Twifficiency score is for the love of god stop clicking everything on the
internet_

<http://twitter.com/biorhythmist/status/21424773186>

It seemed pretty clear on the page what it was going to do.

